# Considering emigrating to Canada



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been considering emigrating to Canada after my husband passed away a few months ago. I have 2 brothers in Canada, both Canadian Citizens (they have been there over 30 years now) and my eldest brother suggested that I think about emigrating and I could work for him. I have 2 sons in the UK one of them is thinking about starting a new life in Canada too he is 25 again my brother would be able to employ him. My brothers would of course be willing to sponsor us both. Do you think I would have any problems emigrating? Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry but I do not believe your brothers would be allowed to sponsor you or your son.

This is the rule applying to you:-
A PERMANENT RESIDENT OR A CANADIAN CITIZEN my sponsor:-
a brother or sister, nephew or niece, grandson or granddaughter who is orphaned, under 18 years of age and not a spouse or common-law partner 
another relative of any age or relationship if none of the above relatives could be sponsored, and you have no other relatives who are Canadian citizens, persons registered as Indians under the Indian Act or permanent residents;


----------

